# Feeding LGDs



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Just wondering how everyone here feeds their LGD without feeding expensive dog food to the goats? 
Right now I am using a small stall with a hole in the door that only the puppy can fit through(and once in a while a determined goat) to get to his food. Hes growing so fast, this isn't going to work much longer, and not to mention I need the stall for kidding in about a month. I usually feed him the same time I feed the goats, but he never eats more than a mouthful before hes back outside playing. He usually cleans everything up during the day though.


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Dierks is fed separately. I don't run him with the goats unsupervised. He likes to play with them and 120 vs. 30 lbs is not fun for the goat!

Dierks will be moving in with our yaks in a month or so. Their pen was his pen- it runs around the goat pen to where there is only one side unprotected- it butts up to the hay barn and chicken coop. Right now, Dierks gets the higher ground of the back yard and still does his perimeter and alert barking. He cuddles with the female yaks through the fence- just need the bull to come around to him before we let him in there.

I learned early that if my puppy is unsupervised, he will rough house with the goats, and this is not tolerable. Someone could get hurt- so he gets to be with them only with supervision.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Any goat that eats the dog food.... I get rid of.... I had 1 Doe ...that would eat the dog food......so I sold her....none of my other goats eat it.... Normally ...goats don't eat dog food....well at least my boers....LOL :laugh: 


Change his eating schedule... to the time that he has an appetite...... :wink:


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

I only have one goat that does eat the food (that I know of!). I was thinking I may just start tying him in the aisle and feeding him. If he doesn't eat when I put the food out, he sure will be hungry when I feed the next time!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

there ya go..... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

All of mine would eat the dog food. I feed Grumpy on the pack deck at night time. The goats wont come on the deck at night. They eat and go to bed so Grumpy only has to deal with Thor the cat.  Thor must check Grumpy's food just in case we slip him any table scraps.....Rotten animals. Always want what the other one has. :sigh: Grumpy eats alfalfa cubes. He will take it right from the goats and go to the center of the yard (so I can't take it away) and munch away.

Silly beasties.
Gina


----------



## Steph (May 7, 2009)

We take ours out of the goat pen to feed them twice per day. Our nigis will eat dog food. We also have to feed our goats grain away from the dogs because they will eat the grain. We have an 8' x 10' pen just for feeding time.


----------



## MrKamir (Nov 2, 2009)

We noticed our goats wanting to eat the dog food and the dogs would lay around after a few bites. So we added a little bit of can food to their dry and our dogs would eat that up and kept the goats away by growling at them to say away. They don't hurt the goats but they know that the dog food is theirs and they eat it up right away. What amout do you feed each dog. We feed them 2 cups each twice a day and don't leave any down. They learn pretty quick to hurry up and eat. Our Anatolians love their goats but they love their food too. We have puppies for sale and they are learning this too.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Most dogs can be feed 2x a day for 1/2 hour each. If they are hungry they will eat if not then the next time they will. 
I wouldn't let the goats get it because most dog foods contain meat products some even goat. Goats aren't meant to eat meat!


----------



## K-Ro (Oct 14, 2007)

We feed ours 2xday. But we feed them separate from the goats as all the goats want to eat the dog food. But then again, the dogs want to eat the goat food too.


----------

